# Lakeport State Park, Lakeport Michigan



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

There were five Outbacks in the park this past weekend. Didn't get a chance to stop and talk but it's neat to see other Outback owners. We saw both big and small. I can't say enough how much we love our 2009 25RSS. Here Here to the Outbackers!


----------

